# Estação Movel



## PaceMan (31 Ago 2014 às 23:21)

Boas.
Sou novo aqui no forum, eu sou interessado pelo tema já a muito, mas as minhas áreas tem andado um pouco desencontradas e o tempo e dinheiro não abundam  , mas gosto de estar sempre a aprender mais e sempre tive a ideia de ter a minha própria estação. Então decidi tentar colocar isso em pratica... Mas a minha ideia era "criar" algo móvel, colocar no carro e poder medir em vários pontos... Alguém me poderia ajudar?


----------



## camrov8 (31 Ago 2014 às 23:26)

PaceMan disse:


> Boas.
> Sou novo aqui no forum, eu sou interessado pelo tema já a muito, mas as minhas áreas tem andado um pouco desencontradas e o tempo e dinheiro não abundam  , mas gosto de estar sempre a aprender mais e sempre tive a ideia de ter a minha própria estação. Então decidi tentar colocar isso em pratica... Mas a minha ideia era "criar" algo móvel, colocar no carro e poder medir em vários pontos... Alguém me poderia ajudar?



É possivel apertas tudo a um tubo metálico, so tens de ter cuidado de apontar sempre a norte


----------



## PaceMan (31 Ago 2014 às 23:29)

Pois é que sou mesmo maçarico n tenho nada, gostava de saber sugestões, por onde devo começar e assim  se poderem ajudar claro...


----------



## PaceMan (1 Set 2014 às 22:37)

Ninguem me pode ajudar?


----------

